# I'm frantic--Lickity got out



## Charlotte (Oct 30, 2009)

Any suggestions please write to me!
I left at noon today and got home at about 4 and cannot find my desert tortoise Lickity Split. There are signs that she may have pushed her way under a hard metal screen that we have temporarily installed where the fence broke. I can't tell for certain--the area doesn't look as disturbed as i think it should for that kind of forcing her way through. But it does possibly--just can't be sure.
Regardless of that detail...
I searched the horse trail that this fence backs out on to, and encountered many areas/other people backyards where she can go under their fence. It was getting dark and i am ASSUMING at that hour (eventually about 5:30 when i stopped looking) she is asleep somewhere.
My plan of action is to start early tomorrow. I have made fliers and will cover the whole block, firstly those houses the trail backs up to. I have asked people to please search their yards for me. I have offered a reward.
If this has happened to anybody else and you have search advise please help!! I will be hoping and praying all night that she is just hiding in a new place in our yard. Our yard is on the larger side and there are a lot of places to hide. But we looked so hard, over and over....
Please send your positive thoughts my way. She was my mom's tortoise and I inherited her. I have been trying so hard. One of my kitties passed away a couple of weeks ago. Another heartbreak, i can't take it.
Charlotte


----------



## Laura (Oct 30, 2009)

They hide very well.. start early when the sun comes up, get the news out.. and dont give up. 
I recall reading that there is a direction Torts like to head.. South East? When they get out.. can anyone else recall that??
She might be trying to find a place to hibernate.. tiss the season...


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 30, 2009)

thank you Laura. Yes i think she wants to hibernate, she was moving so extra slow this morning when she came out. I need to remain positive and hope for the best but i'm so upset. If anybody else has heard of the south east thing please chime in!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope you find Lickey Split soon. Unfortunately I do not have any advise but not to give up hope and just keep looking. Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Sudhira (Oct 31, 2009)

Round up the neighbor kids, set them out on an adventure to help look. Hope you find Lickity, lickity split!


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 31, 2009)

im sorry to hear thats i hope you find your tort soon


----------



## mctlong (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you live in the states? You could try posting a message on Craigslist in addition to posting signs around the neighborhood. Thats where I'd look if I found someone's pet.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 31, 2009)

I FOUND HER!!!!!!! I walked the trail as the sun was starting to hit it and sure enough she had come out from somewhere, about 5 houses down. Extreme relief....doesn't describe how I feel. Thanks for reading and yes Shelly I was plannning on doing Craigslist--so glad it didn't come to that!!
Happy Halloween everyone--I know I am going to have one now!
:-D


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations! What a happy ending.  I am sure you are enormously relieved! Now make sure you fix all holes/weak spots in your fence!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2009)

I just love a happy ending!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Oct 31, 2009)

what direction was she? I wonder if that holds true at all....


----------



## jdawn (Oct 31, 2009)

Soooo very happy for you


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2009)

Laura said:


> what direction was she? I wonder if that holds true at all....



If I'm remembering correctly, Felice always says that they go in a north-easterly direction. The two times I found Mutt, he was to the north and west of his pen.

Yvonne


----------



## Shelly (Nov 1, 2009)

You should rename him "Couch Potato" so he won't be encouraged to try escaping again.


----------



## terryo (Nov 1, 2009)

Charlotte you are so lucky to have found him. I guess I have to wait until the Spring and hope that my Izzy is OK.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 1, 2009)

Terryo, I don't know your story about Izzy. Wish I could help you. There is somebody else around here who has lost one---I'm in San Diego area. Not you is it? I have seen fliers up for weeks, very sad. Thought I was next....*sigh*

As far as the directional question: the horse trail behind the house runs east/west, and she went east, and was sitting on the north side of it when I spotted her. However, in our yard, I have noticed that a corner she frequently tries to bed down in is a south-west corner, and her old abode for 30 years was in a south-west corner. I'd put her house there if I could but it's not a good spot.

My dad was the dork who named her Lickity Split. I think we thought she was a male then.

The broken fence was fixed today! No more jimmy-ing boards and junk around it that Miss Thang can push through!

-C.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 2, 2009)

I know the heartache and panic feeling of temp losing one. Even if it is in you own yard, let alone outside. I am sooooo Happy you have found her. What a great way to start the Holiday season this year for you. With your baby safely home. Congratulations on finding her.


----------

